# Irish spring scent



## Cosmoman (Jun 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for making the Irish Spring Soap scent?
I want to make my own from essential oils


----------



## bodhi (Jun 13, 2013)

I would like to know this also  Supposedly anise and sandalwood mimics old spice pretty well, but i cant figure out irish spring either.


----------



## Cosmoman (Jun 13, 2013)

ok thanks  well  I will keep searching and post if I ever find it


----------



## nebetmiw (Jun 25, 2013)

There are a few companys that make a FO that smells like it but the name it different.  BB has one Soapazoola also has one NG has one.  You might want to sign up to the The Soap Scent Review board Forum to research some of the scents and companies.


----------



## Cosmoman (Jun 29, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> There are a few companys that make a FO that smells like it but the name it different.  BB has one Soapazoola also has one NG has one.  You might want to sign up to the The Soap Scent Review board Forum to research some of the scents and companies.



I bought some from Sweetcakes.com  and its called Irish Spring ....not the real thing but pretty close.  The soap came out smelling pretty good1


----------

